# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Комплектующие для игрового ПК, что подобрать?

## Wannel

Планирую играть в недавно вышедшую БДО, скачал, поставил, а старый комп не вытягивает даже на самых минимальных настройках. 
По бюджету еще не сориентировался, готовый корпус покупать не хочу, хотелось бы собрать самостоятельно, так как считаю, что будет больше толка. 
Что подобрать и на какую стоимость ориентировочно рассчитывать?

----------

eee987 (12.01.2016)

----------


## eee987

Для ноута брала детали у Акодис http://acodis.ru Жесткий диск и один чип заказывала у них, прислали в течении пяти дней. 
На счет комплектующих для игровых компьютеров точно не подскажу, но можете их консультанта по расспрашивать. 
Бдо это аббревиатура какой игры?

----------


## Wannel

Ага, это блек дэсэрт онлайн. У меня и ноут лежит без дела давно экран полетел случайно раздавили, а меняли самостоятельно? Комп до Нового года не собрал, уже займусь на неделе, надо как-то основательно подойти. А необходимые Вам комплектующие были в наличии или подзаказ так быстро привезли?

----------

eee987 (12.01.2016)

----------


## eee987

Не играю, поэтому практически не в теме новинок игр, хотя раньше очень линейка нравилась и тоже были мечты о хорошем компе, который потянет все на максимуме. Менял знакомый, он нашел через Акодис комплектующие, а мы самостоятельно заказали, ничего сложного на самом деле. Все было в наличии, поэтому привезли быстро, мы правда перед выходными заказ оформили, поэтому на следующей неделе доставка была, а так через день.

----------


## VictorSuimb

Нужна помощь с выбором хорошего и надёжного рюкзака для игрового 17-ти дюймового ноутбука, нужно, чтобы помимо него туда ещё вмещалась вся переферия, а именно наушники, БП, мышь, дополнительная клавиатура. Важно, чтобы он имел защиту от ударов и защиту от влаги, а то не особо хочется замочить свой ноут. Какой хороший рюкзак до 10000 рублей можете посоветовать?

----------


## KUMAR55

Все зависит от Ваших финансов, бывает достаточно поставить новую видеокарту и добавить оперативной памяти, поддерживаемой Вашим ЦП( можно обновить ЦП до близкого к максимальному, что поддерживает МП, но не ставьте максимальный проц для данной МП, лучше чуть послабее, а то МП накроется, редкие МП работают долго с максимальной нагрузкой) и МП. А так конфигурации игровых ПК и цены всегда можно найти в сети.

----------

